# Pippy yew knife



## camperman (Oct 31, 2016)

Here's a new knife in RWL34.
Satin finish on this one and it has my new makers mark.
The handle is from a very old Yew from the old churchyard in Penalt, Wales.
According to the register of ancient Yew tree's it's between 800 and 1200 years old if I remember correctly.
The other bit of wood is bog oak so quite a lot older than that.

Anyway, hope you like it and thanks for looking.





I'll try to add some better pics when I'm not having such a bad time with photobucket.


----------



## jessf (Oct 31, 2016)

Yew cad. Nice work. Always good to see a makers mark on a blade. Is that etched?


----------



## camperman (Oct 31, 2016)

Yes it's etched.
Wife bought me an etch o matic and it seems to do the job.


----------



## jessf (Oct 31, 2016)

Deep etch?


----------



## camperman (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## camperman (Oct 31, 2016)

jessf said:


> Deep etch?



Not sure how deep a deep etch is.
Probably not.
I could sand it out, but I wouldn't want to, it would take a while.


----------



## jessf (Oct 31, 2016)

i see. Cool beans daddyo.


----------



## merlijny2k (Nov 1, 2016)

Light playing on the handle kind of looks like flames. Awesome.


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 1, 2016)

Pretty nifty! What's the handle finish you did to get it so glossy? Does it still feel like wood or synthetic now? :doublethumbsup:


----------



## camperman (Nov 1, 2016)

The finish is layers of superglue with fine sanding between coats and a final polish.
The feel is synthetic I'm afraid, no way around it.
It looks good if you like shiny and it's a good hard finish.


----------

